# Bed Thief: Tally, Finn, Copley and Lush



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I snuck out of bed for some coffee, trying not to wake the goldens. Lol, when I came back though, there was no room for me!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the look in the first picture. "Don't even *think* about making us move."


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like my bed, I have 3 goldens in bed every night, just glad the lab. ,sleeps in the chair.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn has a couch, Lushie has a chair, all have dog beds, but. . .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like they left a little room for you....  

Years ago I never thought I'd be sleeping cross-legged and/or bunched over to the edge of my bed because of the two goldens sprawled at the top and bottom of my bed.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Too many beautiful, snuggly Goldens in bed - that's a great problem to have!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny, funny, and great pictures. They look very royal.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do love snuggling with them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There have been many nights, when I am the last to crawl in; I end up sleeping cross ways! Also, Miss Skyler thinks she needs to bring all her toys!

Great pics!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Those are some awfully adorable bedfellows you have there...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Would love to share my bed with those 4 gorgeous dogs


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are comfort-loving critters, lol.


----------

